# Powder Coat Chrome



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Has anyone seen it ?
Does it look good ? 
If so which shops are doing it ?
:wow:


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Ive wondered about this shit too. They also supposedly have a gold plated looking powder coat. I googled it i think eastwood makes it along with another couple companies I couldnt really lell from the website if the stuff looks good though.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Feb 17 2010, 10:26 PM~16648198
> *Ive wondered about this shit too. They also supposedly have a gold plated looking powder coat. I googled it i think eastwood makes it along with another couple companies I couldnt really lell from the website if the stuff looks good though.
> *


Totally agree I've seen it also on the web and would like to know if people are Satisfied with the results


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

I've seen some samples. Looks like shit. It doesn't look anything like chrome, more like a bright silver.

The only thing that comes close to chrome and lasts is the Cosmichrome system. 
All other spray on or powdercoated chromes I've ever seen don't look like chrome at all or they turn yellow or black in a few days.

And since chrome is so cheap in the U.S, I would just chrome that shit


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 18 2010, 04:57 AM~16649447
> *I've seen some samples. Looks like shit. It doesn't look anything like chrome, more like a bright silver.
> 
> The only thing that comes close to chrome and lasts is the Cosmichrome system.
> ...


How does this happen?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Feb 18 2010, 01:12 PM~16649471
> *How does this happen?
> *


The adhesion between layers is bad on those spray-on products. The only company that's solved those adhesion issues is Cosmichrome.
The powdercoated stuff doesn't turn yellow or black, but then agian, it doesn't look anything like chrome to begin with :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 18 2010, 06:57 AM~16649447
> *I've seen some samples. Looks like shit. It doesn't look anything like chrome, more like a bright silver.
> 
> The only thing that comes close to chrome and lasts is the Cosmichrome system.
> ...



Please tell me and all of us where chrome is cheap.... im dying to know??????? :wow:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

good to know.. i was wondering if that stuff was junk?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Feb 18 2010, 04:30 PM~16649945
> *Please tell me and all of us where chrome is cheap.... im dying to know??????? :wow:
> *


It's about 3 or 4 times as cheap as it is over here, so to me, yes it's cheap.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

scroll down on this dude's build and you'll see him holding a chrome water pump next to his powdercoated parts.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=517616&st=100


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 18 2010, 03:14 AM~16649476
> *The adhesion between layers is bad on those spray-on products. The only company that's solved those adhesion issues is Cosmichrome.
> The powdercoated stuff doesn't turn yellow or black, but then agian, it doesn't look anything like chrome to begin with  :biggrin:
> *



Turns yellow or black, man I would hate to try to remove it off !!
It almost takes an act of God with regular powder coat


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 18 2010, 08:10 AM~16650135
> *scroll down on this dude's build and you'll see him holding a chrome water pump next to his powdercoated parts.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=517616&st=100
> *


That doesn't look bad at all. Too bad he didn't spray it himself or we could get the brand of powder they used to do that.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 18 2010, 08:50 AM~16650859
> *That doesn't look bad at all. Too bad he didn't spray it himself or we could get the brand of powder they used to do that.
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe good on small pieces only ??


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

fromwhat i was told is that the parts need to be high polished just like when being chromed because of the powder coat is almost transparent. so it needs a high shine base for the chrome effect to look like chrome. probably cheaper to just chrome


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 18 2010, 09:59 AM~16651363
> *fromwhat i was told is that the parts need to be high polished just like when being chromed because of the powder coat is almost transparent. so it needs a high shine base for the chrome effect to look like chrome. probably cheaper to just chrome
> *


I was think of doing a whole frame, imagine never rusting 
:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

polished and powdered bright chrome,next to real chrome it looks like silver








powdered the checks and slowdowns too


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Firefly+Feb 18 2010, 08:06 AM~16650113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats not true regular sandblast it then powder it 

here n an excample  










i dont like it that much it dont look like chrome that much more like half polished aluminium!! like my dutch homie sayed but its ok for an daily better as blackpaint :biggrin: 



my friend does powdercoating for me so if someone from europe needs powder hit me up!!!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 18 2010, 11:06 AM~16650113
> *It's about 3 or 4 times as cheap as it is over here, so to me, yes it's cheap.
> *



Ummm well if you live in California yea there seemes to be a chrome shop on every corner (ok im exaggerating) but if you live on the East Coast of the U.S. like i do, in South Central Florida
Chrome is NOT cheap. Even if you ship to Cali. the freight cost would kill you in price. So no Homie its not cheap..


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

cce's chrome springs, i think are powder coated chrome if they are they look real good and dont chip!!!!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Feb 18 2010, 07:23 PM~16651567
> *I was think of doing a whole frame, imagine never rusting
> :thumbsup:
> *


like with powdercoat? then it's still going to rust on the insides... thats why i had my frame hot dipped galvanized and after this powdercoated.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 18 2010, 03:02 PM~16653539
> *like with powdercoat? then it's still going to rust on the insides... thats why i had my frame hot dipped galvanized and after this powdercoated.
> *


That's good info
thanks for the heads up 
:cheesy:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Well if you're really considering make sure to do your homework first, there is a possibillity of the frame warping cuz of the heat. but it is possible. if done right.


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

I never saw it so far. 


SuperChargers


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 18 2010, 04:02 PM~16653539
> *like with powdercoat? then it's still going to rust on the insides... thats why i had my frame hot dipped galvanized and after this powdercoated.
> *


You can just polish the galvanized parts. We lighty sanded the factory galvanized coating on some lincoln trailing arms and then polished them and they look like chrome. I even made a topic on how to deposit zinc on parts and then polish them but it wont last like chrome.


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 18 2010, 12:59 PM~16651363
> *fromwhat i was told is that the parts need to be high polished just like when being chromed because of the powder coat is almost transparent. so it needs a high shine base for the chrome effect to look like chrome. probably cheaper to just chrome
> *


I NEVER GOT MY STUFF POLISHED JUST SANDBLASTED AND THE POWDERCOAT THE KEY IS TO NOT ADD CLEAR!!! CLEAR WILL DULL IT ,IT WILL STILL HOLD UP AND WANT CHIP BUT IF U HIT IT WITH SOMETHIG U WILL SEE MARKS BUT ALL MY STUFF REAL SHINES LOOKS NICE NO REGRESTS  :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Feb 19 2010, 08:54 AM~16660981
> *I NEVER GOT MY STUFF POLISHED JUST SANDBLASTED AND THE POWDERCOAT THE KEY IS TO NOT ADD CLEAR!!! CLEAR WILL DULL IT ,IT WILL STILL HOLD UP AND WANT CHIP BUT IF U HIT IT WITH SOMETHIG U WILL SEE MARKS BUT ALL MY STUFF REAL SHINES LOOKS NICE NO REGRESTS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




I'm willing to try it on a small parts , what shop did you go to ? 
Or what brand of powder coat was used?


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 19 2010, 03:59 PM~16660136
> *You can just polish the galvanized parts. We lighty sanded the factory galvanized coating on some lincoln trailing arms and then polished them and they look like chrome. I even made a topic on how to deposit zinc on parts and then polish them but it wont last like chrome.
> *


i've tried this years ago real quick and figured it wouldn't work.. but now i saw your topic i might try this once more :biggrin: how bout getting it to shine and then powdercoat a clear on top?
or would it make it dull like the powdercoat parts..


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Feb 19 2010, 05:54 PM~16660981
> *I NEVER GOT MY STUFF POLISHED JUST SANDBLASTED AND THE POWDERCOAT THE KEY IS TO NOT ADD CLEAR!!! CLEAR WILL DULL IT ,IT WILL STILL HOLD UP AND WANT CHIP BUT IF U HIT IT WITH SOMETHIG U WILL SEE MARKS BUT ALL MY STUFF REAL SHINES LOOKS NICE NO REGRESTS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good  you can still see a heavy structure in the paint tho.

how long ago did they applied it?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:54 AM~16660981
> *I NEVER GOT MY STUFF POLISHED JUST SANDBLASTED AND THE POWDERCOAT THE KEY IS TO NOT ADD CLEAR!!! CLEAR WILL DULL IT ,IT WILL STILL HOLD UP AND WANT CHIP BUT IF U HIT IT WITH SOMETHIG U WILL SEE MARKS BUT ALL MY STUFF REAL SHINES LOOKS NICE NO REGRESTS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good what brand u use..


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm gonna try this also.I bought that craftsman PC gun and some chrome powder off ebay w/ some pearl.Gonna mix them together.Do a small piece see how it turns out.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Blue-Steel-...omotiveQ5fTools
http://cgi.ebay.com/1lb-Powder-Coat-Coatin...4#ht_1414wt_941

Both companies^^^ have some cool chit.That pearl company has some heat/cool changing powder that's crazy

The blue pearl is sweet in the sun.


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 19 2010, 01:12 PM~16661646
> *Looking good    you can still see a heavy structure in the paint tho.
> 
> how long ago did they applied it?
> *


ITS ABOUT 3 WEEKS OLD


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i have commented on this before

and wont bother with old news. 

only thing i will say is that PC is VERY diff from chrome plating in every aspect. i would never use it and floss it as palting and for some applications its not ideal. even in the highest quality PC you can tell the diff side by side. 

also depending whos doing the work, it might not be as cost effective etc. in the blasting PC and any straightening etc. just depends on the shop really...and for all that work shoulda just went with Chrome in the first place


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 19 2010, 03:46 PM~16664539
> *i have commented on this before
> 
> and wont bother with old news.
> ...


I believe everyone will agree that chrome is king.
But fortunately some of us can not afford to chrome or gold plate everything.
Just trying to save a few bucks 
 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

what i feel is that with the amount of effort and money being out into this it will amount the same in the end 


just a thought but its def cool try things diff.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 19 2010, 08:02 PM~16662141
> *I'm gonna try this also.I bought that craftsman PC gun and some chrome powder off ebay w/ some pearl.Gonna mix them together.Do a small piece see how it turns out.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Blue-Steel-...omotiveQ5fTools
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1lb-Powder-Coat-Coatin...4#ht_1414wt_941
> ...


got the blue pearl layin around somewhere as well it's actually really nice when applied right.


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Feb 19 2010, 07:19 PM~16664957
> *I believe everyone will agree that chrome is king.
> But fortunately some of us can not afford to chrome or gold plate everything.
> Just trying to save a few bucks
> ...


 :thumbsup: IAM WITH U ON THAT I SPENT $350 ON ALL THAT U SEE CANT GO WRONG WITH THAT AND I DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT KEEP IT CLEAN


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 20 2010, 01:28 AM~16665058
> *what i feel is that with the amount of effort and money being out into this it will amount the same in the end
> just a thought but its def cool try things diff.
> *


i agree i wouldn't put it on a car either, but there could be other interesting things you can do with it


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 19 2010, 11:09 AM~16661619
> *i've tried this years ago real quick and figured it wouldn't work.. but now i saw your topic i might try this once more  :biggrin:  how bout  getting it to shine and then powdercoat a clear on top?
> or would it make it dull like the powdercoat parts..
> *


No idea. I polished some mild steel parts and sprayed a bare metal clear called diamond clear on them. The first time I did it, it didn't dull it at all. The second time the clear had orange peel and was dull. I dont know about a powder coat clear but you wouldn't need to do the zinc first unless you want it a little brighter.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Feb 19 2010, 06:10 PM~16665485
> *:thumbsup:  IAM WITH U ON THAT I SPENT $350 ON ALL THAT U SEE CANT GO WRONG WITH THAT AND I DONT HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT KEEP IT CLEAN
> *


If I could figure that out, I would do it to every car I own. $350 is even cheap compared to the minimum $600 you would pay to chrome that rear end alone.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 19 2010, 06:06 PM~16665933
> *If I could figure that out, I would do it to every car I own. $350 is even cheap compared to the minimum $600 you would pay to chrome that rear end alone.
> *


The part I enjoy is *NOT RUSTING*


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 19 2010, 07:10 PM~16665478
> *got the blue pearl layin around somewhere as well it's actually really nice when applied right.
> *


Good to know

I've got under $100 in everything right now.Just gotta pick up a cheap oven i payed for ($5)

Already have people wanting me to do part's,so hey it might pay for itself when i get it all up and running


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 19 2010, 08:55 PM~16666353
> *Good to know
> 
> I've got under $100 in everything right now.Just gotta pick up a cheap oven i payed for ($5)
> ...


keep us posted on the details and good luck.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 19 2010, 10:47 PM~16667232
> *keep us posted on the details and good luck.
> 
> 
> *


Will do bro,I'm not expecting show quality chrome.Just want something different ya did.

BTW..that california squeegee works awesome that i bought off ya last summer :biggrin: 

What happened to that guy wanting to THROW all that powdercoat away??? I lost that post


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

chrome it pc looks like alum.


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Feb 19 2010, 09:28 PM~16666100
> *The part I enjoy is NOT RUSTING
> *


 :thumbsup: 
ME TOO, DONT GET ME WRONG I LOVE CHROME BUT THIS CAR IS GOING TO BE A EVERYWEEKEND CAR ALOT OF DRIVING FOR THIS ONE


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Feb 20 2010, 01:02 PM~16671163
> *:thumbsup:
> ME TOO,  DONT GET ME WRONG I LOVE CHROME BUT THIS CAR IS GOING TO BE A EVERYWEEKEND CAR ALOT OF DRIVING FOR THIS ONE
> *


when it's done post pics


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's a few things i've done in powdercoat chrome. I only intended to do a few bolts and things that i wanted to freshen up but without the added cost and maintenance of chrome, but of course i ended up doing more than that  . I've never intended to portrait it as real chrome, i just wanted to clean things up while i had things apart and powdercoat has always held up very well for me. 




















before (hood latch bracket)












































trans bracket


















homemade cups



























springs (before)









springs (after) with pc'd top cups









wheel well bolts

















custom top cup i made for front cylinder


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

the rad. support and latch are chrome the fan shroud and heater box is powdercoated


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

looks better in real life. the clear does dull it, but if you do not add the clear it will oxidize and turn out even more dull over time. I would say this powder looks better than cermakrome.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Chrome powder I for primer666.











































I have pics of alot of other chrome I have done, too lazy to find the pics


----------



## 68lincolnsuicide (Jan 21, 2011)

would you recommend this powder coat chrome for some knock off spoke wheels? i only paid 500 for 4 wheels and the guy before me spray painted them black so they look EFFed im gona get the blasted and powder coated either way just want yall opinion should i try this chrome stuff or black? there 22 inch and on 68 lincoln. the car is not a show car yet just weekend warrior. thanks for input


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 20 2010, 02:14 AM~16668672
> *Will do bro,I'm not expecting show quality chrome.Just want something different ya did.
> 
> BTW..that california squeegee works awesome that i bought off ya last summer :biggrin:
> ...



tight.. 

i know, i judt didnt jump on that cus they were some odd ass colors


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 23 2011, 04:20 AM~19670576
> *Chrome powder I for primer666.
> 
> 
> ...



This looks damn good


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 22 2011, 11:20 PM~19670576
> *Chrome powder I for primer666.
> 
> 
> ...











It looks real good. What is the avarage cost for something these size?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 24 2011, 11:14 AM~19682316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think I charged him $100


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 22 2011, 10:20 PM~19670576
> *Chrome powder I for primer666.
> 
> 
> ...


what brand of powder?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 24 2011, 02:41 PM~19683964
> *what brand of powder?
> *


nic


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

is that pic after its been cleared? does this powder require clear?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

good question i wanna know the same!!i will do chrome powder on my daily first time and dont wanna have any suprizes


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 24 2011, 03:09 PM~19684207
> *is that pic after its been cleared?  does this powder require clear?
> *


No this part wasn't cleared. Clear is recommended to help against corrosion, being we live in the desert, and its a gas tank for a show truck, clear was not needed.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

means if i drive it as a daily i need clear?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 24 2011, 05:36 PM~19684492
> *No this part wasn't cleared. Clear is recommended to help against corrosion, being we live in the desert, and its a gas tank for a show truck, clear was not needed.
> *



what about the single stage chrome? Ive heard you dont have to clear it and worry about the corrosion?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jan 24 2011, 04:41 PM~19684537
> *what about the single stage chrome? Ive heard you dont have to clear it and worry about the corrosion?
> *


from the pics i've seen it didn't look really that impressive...

bonded chrome looks nice.


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Feb 19 2010, 09:54 AM~16660981
> *I NEVER GOT MY STUFF POLISHED JUST SANDBLASTED AND THE POWDERCOAT THE KEY IS TO NOT ADD CLEAR!!! CLEAR WILL DULL IT ,IT WILL STILL HOLD UP AND WANT CHIP BUT IF U HIT IT WITH SOMETHIG U WILL SEE MARKS BUT ALL MY STUFF REAL SHINES LOOKS NICE NO REGRESTS   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S LOOKS FUCKEN GOOD :wow:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

one thing i found out is the shininess comes off easily against any abrasion if you do not clear coat it. if you have a chrome powdercoated part laying face down on cardboard and move it across it, it will come off easily. although it seems fine using windex and a piece of paper towel for cleaning.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

the first pic doesn't look very good but they look much better in person.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 24 2011, 04:36 PM~19684492
> *No this part wasn't cleared. Clear is recommended to help against corrosion, being we live in the desert, and its a gas tank for a show truck, clear was not needed.
> *


DOes it still look as good now? What do you use to clean it? ANy recommendations for protection on it besides the clear (which looks like shit)


----------



## HYDRO'sOnly (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Jan 22 2011, 09:20 PM~19670576
> *Chrome powder I for primer666.
> 
> 
> ...


got any pics of this outside in the sunlight ?? :0


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO'sOnly_@Feb 10 2011, 12:07 AM~19833493
> *got any pics of this outside in the sunlight ??  :0
> *


it was pretty dirty in this pic


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

that shit looks fuckin clean!!! thinkin bout doin that 4 my daily


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

the finish comes off mega easy if its not cleared. I'm still playing with it to see what can be done.


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 10 2011, 03:17 AM~19833840
> *it was pretty dirty in this pic
> 
> 
> ...


is that 5.20's on an s10!?!? WTF? 

tank looks good though.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

im going to try eastwoods single stage chrome and see hwo that is. the regular chrome comes off easily if you rub it with a paper towel. the aluminum deposits come off leaving a gray powder behind. if you clear it, it becomes dull. I tried multiple baking procedures and cure times. i'll let you know how the single stage is.


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Feb 12 2011, 03:41 PM~19853319
> *im going to try eastwoods single stage chrome and see hwo that is.  the regular chrome comes off easily if you rub it with a paper towel.  the aluminum deposits come off leaving a gray powder behind.  if you clear it, it becomes dull.  I tried multiple baking procedures and cure times.  i'll let you know how the single stage is.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

sounds like an eastwood product


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 12 2011, 04:47 PM~19853337
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> sounds like an eastwood product
> *


this was not the eastwood product. this was a columbia coatings chrome, which I believe is a repackaged tiger drylac product. it rubbed off with no clear. but when you clear it, it dulls quite a bit.

i also tried an enamel clear coat which still dulled the part. i am going to redo those arms in teh single stage. it was a bitch getting those bushings out without damaging them. a 10 lb hammer, an axle nut socket, and a prybar worked though. took about 10 mins and marred up the edges of the bushing a bit (shouldn't matter).


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 12 2011, 03:47 PM~19853337
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> sounds like an eastwood product
> *


how durable is ur product that u use??


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Feb 14 2011, 08:15 PM~19871181
> *how durable is ur product that u use??
> *


I have never seen it come off..Contact primer665, or tonyo and see how theres is holding up.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm trying the single stage tonight


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

What's the name brand of the chrome your using? I talked to a guy that uses tiger ,but he has a problem with it looking blue he says.have u tried powdercoatong it then spraing an automotive clear on it?


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's one powdercoated in "almost chrome" color. It's a fuel rail for a DSM I had done a few years back. Like others have said, it looks more like silver next to real chrome, but it's not bad.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Ya my shroud and heater box are powdercoated almost chrome..I'm looking for something that matches closer to the chromed plated radiator support


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no such thing. end topic.


----------



## jeffernst (Oct 9, 2011)

seen-seen its coming together,


----------

